# Black Canyon CO



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

I've found myself not being able to go fishing as much as I would like. With the past storms bombarding the western slope it proved hard to find time to dedicate to a day trip. Plus with the added pressures of work and planning a wedding with my fiancé&#8230;well let's just say time has been scarce.

However, I did find time and solidarity in Black Canyon. This canyon is incredible, and completely worthy of being bestowed the honor of National Park. I highly encourage everyone to come take a gander. Your breath will leave you as you see these sheer cliffs plummet to the river below. Looking from above the angler's mind is filled with dreams of the monsters that lay in the untamed Gunnison below.










Luckily for us anglers, there is a road that transcends the canyon, but be warned no trailers or long vehicles. It's quite the brake burner, but the potential for amazing fish is well worth it in my opinion. This was my first fishing trip to the area and I must admit the river had me drooling. I cannot wait for future trips where I can actually hike into the rugged canyon.










I was blessed to be one of two fishermen on the river this day. Perhaps the looming roar of thunder kept others out. It took me some time to figure out how these fish wanted their demise presented to them, but once I figured out their preferred technique the fishing was constant.

The water is crystal clear as it flows from Crystal Reservoir's dam (the name seems to fit). Also, the river is VERY deep in this short tailwater. I'm sure the rapids pick up as one travels further into the canyon. There was some moving water where I chose to fish, but many deep slow moving pools. The LCs, Rapalas, and HDs would shine today.

First fish to hand was a rainbow. I was pleasantly surprised by the color; little did I know what awaited me.










I wish I could emphasize enough what a perfect fishery this appears to be. Fish were rising everywhere, and one could even see larger browns cruising some of the slow moving banks. I recently visited one of the many fly shops in Montrose, and was shown a picture of a 29" bow supposedly taken from this stretch of river. There are monsters to be had here, but today they evaded me. However, I did find pleasure in bringing some browns to hand.










Purddy lil' thing










Throwing the small countdown rapala proved to bring the most fish this trip. I was fishing in the middle of the day and there just seemed to be more small fish around. I need to plan a trip where I throw big toys for the big boys, but the browns were pretty enjoyable.



















As dusk approached I switched lures and started throwing my trusty 78pointer. The fish seemed to completely disregard the thing, so I started changing up my technique once again.

I started jerking the lure wildly and letting it drift. I was trying to imitate something dying. Tourists from Texas pulled up next to me and watched me. They looked at me like I was an idiot&#8230;jerking wildly. I'm sure I looked rather ridiculous, but hey I had tried everything else.

I whispered a small prayer that came out like this "Lord don't let me look completely stupid". On the next cast I finally connected with something. Never hurts to pray for fish right 










Chubby thing.

I must have hit a lucky break with the lucky craft cuz suddenly the rainbows were all over me.










As I neared the end of my trip, I hooked into one final fish. This one felt like a quality fish. I knew it wasn't a monster, but it felt a little heftier. As I brought near, I saw that red stripe down the side of my adversary. I knew instantly this fish was beautiful and a cut above the rest.

I was blown away as I brought this fish to hand. This is perhaps the most colorfully vibrant fish I have ever been given the honor to catch. I hope you can appreciate its beauty.










Gotta get a double take 










Black Canyon is such a majestic place. Fishing within her walls was such a privilege. I truly cannot wait to be reunited with the Gunnison and explore her waters more. There is such ample opportunity to fish here. I am truly a blessed man.










Life is short, thus we should live it well.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great looking color on all those fish. What a cool canyon.

Congrats on finding some time to go fishing with all that other stuff requiring your time.

Is it AFL only on the river?


----------



## netresult (Aug 22, 2008)

Wow! What beautiful colored bows'. Looks like a park I need to visit. Nice job


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I tried to post a reply but it disappeared into the either net, so I'll try again. Hope I can remember what I said.  
Anyway, you have discovered my HONEY HOLE. Many years ago my best bud, a Golden and I used to go there every year and some times more often. The difference, I gather from your post, was that you were in the park, which by the way is a tough hike down and i hiked in Chucker Trail, crossed the river and hiked about a mile towards the park and set up camp. Talking about being alone in heaven, that was it. Eventually I got too old and they wouldn't let me have a dog down there so I quit going.  
This is where I caught foot ball rainbows and big browns. Speaking of browns, I remember observing a hen Mallard and her ducklings swimming along the far bank and watching more than one disappear to a big brown. Also, I'll miss my night visitor, a Ring Tail that would creep into my tent and sit on the bottom of my bag and smile at me looking for table scrapes. 
Anyway, thanks for bringing back memories for this old geezer and your great pics/story.
P.S. I think I may still have a few pics that I might be able to find if anyone is interested.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! We visited there a few years ago, very impressive!


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

HELL YEAH!!! Great report....almost (and I mean almost) made Colorado look better than Utah. Turned Leaky right out of the grave for gods sake!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

Those fish are beautiful! Congrats on a great trip and thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

awesome dude! try to get down to crystal or morrow point if you can. it is absolutely worth it for still water and some monster trout in both of those ponds. not to mention one of the most brutal hikes (if you dont float down) i have ever been on.


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words guys  Loah, it is AFL on this stretch of the river, and all rainbows must be released. There are probably some pretty big bruisers cruising around. Leaky that sounds like an amazing adventure. I would love to see some picture if you can rummage them up.

TDT I know Utah is awesome, but I'm learning western CO is quite the place as well. I went back last night and found this guy.










Just trying to convince ya a lil' more  It felt to be a pretty thick fish and had a good length. Utah will always be soft in my heart, but making new memories here is fun as well.



kochanut said:


> awesome dude! try to get down to crystal or morrow point if you can. it is absolutely worth it for still water and some monster trout in both of those ponds. not to mention one of the most brutal hikes (if you dont float down) i have ever been on.


I've been drooling over these two reservoirs. Everyone here claims they hold some monster fish, but I've yet to meet anyone who has fished them. How do you get to them? I've been trying to figure it out myself from the internet, but no dice yet. Any starting points/directions you can give me would be appreciated  as always pm's welcome


----------



## poiboy (Nov 18, 2010)

Looks like a great fishery. What a beautifl river and scenery, the type of places that all of us seek. Thanks for the report.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

jer said:


> Thanks for the kind words guys  Loah, it is AFL on this stretch of the river, and all rainbows must be released. There are probably some pretty big bruisers cruising around. Leaky that sounds like an amazing adventure. I would love to see some picture if you can rummage them up.
> 
> TDT I know Utah is awesome, but I'm learning western CO is quite the place as well. I went back last night and found this guy.


That is the uglist fish I have ever seen. 

Hopefully your reports continue. Like Doc Esox's Alaska reports I hope to see more Jer reports from Colorado. Lets us Utards know what else is available outside the bubble.


----------



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

Outstanding, excellent, amazing.....those are the words that come to mind when I was reading this post!!!!! Thank you so much for sharing your adventures in CO with all of us on the UWN. Those are some beautiful fish, caught in a beautiful place. Keep up the good work and keep letting us know how it goes.

So any plans on visiting Utah again in the near future?


----------



## dixonha (Jan 12, 2009)

Uh oh. LOAH's got some competition.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I had a feeling the place would grow on you.....have you fished the Uncompahgre much yet?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

jer said:


> I've been drooling over these two reservoirs. Everyone here claims they hold some monster fish, but I've yet to meet anyone who has fished them. How do you get to them? I've been trying to figure it out myself from the internet, but no dice yet. Any starting points/directions you can give me would be appreciated  as always pm's welcome


you can access crystal from the canyon entrance near montrose. once you get off of the trail you are on a rail road grade and the hike is much easier. i have never got to morrow this way, i honestly do not know if there is a trail up and over the dam. i have hiked up to the dam and fished my way back down.

you could go the real hard route. you and a buddy can pack toons down. one stays with the gear while another makes a second trip up and back down. will likely take you all day to do that but you will be using your own gear and will be able to float the gunnison down into morrow. careful, there are some crazy nasty rapids just above morrow..

you can also hike into the canyon and down stream using what i think is a goat trail, and it will also get you to morrow. again both of these are pretty brutal and not for the faint of heart or those not in at least some what decent physical shape.

forgot to add. i have fished both of these places in my younger years. and we did pretty well for some nice sized fish.


----------



## jer (Jan 16, 2012)

Loah most definitely does not have competition haha. Mr. Mule...I love the uncompahgre. It's so close to home and holds some amazing fish. I actually have made reference to it in a report not too long ago (viewtopic.php?f=2&t=43596).

And thanks again kochanut. These reservoirs look like my kind of place


----------

